# Mike and Nick's Flex Adventure! - Coming to Germany!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mike and Nick's Flex Adventure! - Coming to Germany! *

Tomorrow morning, Nick and I leave the U.S. for Steinheim, Germany where we will be the guests of Flex Power Tools.

Our host will be Bob Eichelberg, the President of Flex Tools North America and Bob is going to give us a full tour of the Flex Corporate Offices as well as the Flex Manufacturing Plant.

All I can say is,

*WOW!*

What an opportunity and a huge thank you to Bob and everyone at Flex Tools for such an over the top chance of a lifetime!

Besides getting to visit Flex Tools during our trip Bob is also taking us to,

*The Mercedes-Benz Museum*









I've even heard we're going to get the VIP Tour not normally available unless you have insider friends. (Thanks Bob).

Bob is also taking us to the *Stuttgart Beer Festival*

I've never been to a German Beer Festival but I hear they're like a big picnic?
































*Bratwurst and Beer*









Bob says we'll be taking an *ICE high-speed train* from Fankfurt to Stuttgart!

*This is going to be an awesome experience!*



























We're going to be staying at the *Stuttgart Marriott Hotel Sindelfingen* so we'll have Internet access and both of us will be sharing pictures during our trip.

I will also be posting pictures to *my Facebook page* on the fly... so check it out!

*Flex History*
Here's a little history about Flex...

"Flexen" comes from FLEX.Everyone has heard of it. Many use it every day. But very few people know that ' flexen', a common German verb, actually refers back to an invention developed by FLEX, formerly known as Ackermann + Schmitt. But let's start at the beginning:

In 1922, Hermann Ackermann and Hermann Schmitt started a company in Stuttgart-Bad Cannstatt to produce and sell their new invention: the MS 6 hand-held grinding machine, featuring an electrical motor that drove a flexible shaft. This feature was the inspiration for this brand-new tool's name: Flex . And this is the origin of today's brand name and a verb that has become an integral part of everyday German vocabulary: 'flexen' .

*The MS 6 hand-held grinding machine*









*Hermann Ackermann* and *Hermann Schmitt*
















In the late 1920s, the engineers succeed in replacing the flexible shaft with an angle gear set. This was the world's first angle grinder, also sold under the brand name Flex. Flex started becoming established as a new word.

In 1935, Ackermann + Schmitt launched a low-speed angle grinder. In 1954, it unveiled the first high-speed angle grinder: the DL 9. By now, Flex was synonymous with angle grinder, while the verb 'flexen' completely replaced the less snappy verb 'trennschleifen' ("abrasive cutting") in colloquial German.

*The first high-speed angle grinder the DL 9 introduced in 1954*









In 1996, Ackermann + Schmitt renamed itself Flex. In 2006, 'flexen' was officially added to the Duden spelling dictionary

*Innovation comes from tradition*
The Flex still uses the same basic approach, but the tool itself continues to evolve and improve. High-tech plastics replaced cast iron, making the tools considerably lighter. Motor power has increased, but motors have grown smaller and smaller. The motor and gears have become better protected against grinding and cutting dust; the tools have are now more durable, quieter and more ergonomic. The basic idea of the angle grinder proves to be so efficient and successful that it is incorporated into other machines and will continue to drive new innovations.

*1987: High finish polishing*
FLEX develops dedicated systems for sensitive polishing of automotive paint and lacquers, furnitures and natural stone floors.









*2011: POLISHFLEX*
The gentle power pack for professionally treating painted surfaces. A variable-speed polisher with a high torque, motor and gear unit operate extremely quietly.










Read more here,

*Flex History and Vision*

I guess here is were I insert the dancing banana!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know how much spare time Nick and I will have but it's always great to put a face to an Avatar if any forum members here on DW are nearby...


:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice one Mike enjoy. Tell Flex i love mine:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Enjoy Mike

AND DON'T FORGET THE PICS :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like a fantastic business "expedition", looking forward to the photo's / updates.
Have fun! :thumb:

Simon


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm packing my trusty, dusty Canon Digital Rebel plus my iPhone, iPad and laptop, so look for pictures at the end of each day.

I'll be uploading pics on the fly to my facebook page too...

:thumb:


----------



## Blechdosenbill (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm maybe i have to go to Frankfurt and say hello ! :thumb:

greetings from Frankfurt germany


----------

